# Biggest fish so far in 2012



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Whats the biggest fish you caught so far in 2012


----------



## ffjhatem (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

5 lb. carp while crappie fishing.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

4 ft gar on a gulp minnow. Say what you will about these fish, but this thing fought like a champion. Beautiful fish.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

not a monster, but a nice local 4lber


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

Caught this guy about a month ago. Didn't have the scale in my so judge for yourself.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

21" l.m. probably around 3.5-4.5 if i had to guess. big ol' mouth on him though.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A 31.25 Walleye, 22" Smallie, 15" Crappie, 28" Carp, 27" Drum and a 15" Perch.

All caught the week of 5/11 through 5/19 on Erie. I love that lake!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Biggest fish up here. 12lb. Catfish while Crappie fishin. My proudest catch was a 9lb. 24.5in. Pre Spawn Bass at my pond. My PB. Biggest fish for the year so far was a 40lb. Amberjack in Florida


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with Bigticket- gar swim like lightning and are a blast to catch especially on light tackle. I used to catch a lot of them on the lower half of the Muskingum River. Don't know of a fish that go that crazy when hooked. I just hate handling them things. Besides the teeth they have scales like razored armor and the slime factor is rediculous.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

33 inch carp snagged







buddies 24 inch eye with 7 inch shiner in belly







14.5 " crappie and a few 18-19 inch LM, not much of a year yet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TaylorBassing (Apr 23, 2012)

2.7 hybrid bluegill.not sure on species though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

40lb amberjack?! you got pics?? that had to be one hell of a fight.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

gerb said:


> 40lb amberjack?! you got pics?? that had to be one hell of a fight.


 Believe me! Its was. I learned the hard way to never stick the handle of a rod between your legs when fighting one Talk about painful! LOL. These were the ones from the trip. The Mahi is getting mounted. 47in.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

this one made me some money


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shakey12 (Apr 14, 2012)

Got this one earlier this year.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

25 inch 10 pound carp at raccoon creek


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

30 inch eye from Fremont


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Rod hawg! Ha ha ha. My Aunt lives down in Florida. We used to see her every couple of years and went fishing on the charter boats. Guess which one? Yep, the Critter Fleet. Small world, but apparently they do well as a business after all these years!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Caught and released at AEP last month on a Spro Frog.


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

38 lb flathead!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

My first 10lb+ walleye










My wife's was even bigger even though post spawn.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Caught a 28.5 inch Channel, and just last night I pulled in a 15.5 inch Crappie!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

22.5 in Saugeye from Charles mill spillway








At least the only one I want to talk about. I'm sure there have been a few carp in the mix that were not mentioned. Not that there is anything wrong with carp. But snagging a fish isn't considered a catch in my book.
promag


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

My first Pike ever. 34'' caught in February


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

37 inch Muskie caught two weeks ago.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

This my biggest so far my scale was dead but its was 18" gott a nice pike but like LM. Better


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

6.5lb Smallie


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

This isn't the biggest fish that I've caught this year, but it is certainly the best, so far. I caught this 17" crappie on Kentucky Lake last week while crankin' for bass on a ledge near a creek channel.


----------



## Zero26800 (May 24, 2012)

30" 20lb carp 
Always a fun catch
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

7.39 pound catfish during tournament at alum creek

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

This 28" northern early this spring at metzgers marsh.


Ken


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Also my biggest walleye and bass so far....walleye was 28" 9 lbs...bass was around 5lbs


Ken


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

37 " Grass Carp on a spinner!? 









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Set up the wife for this cat... I'm guessing its about 3lbs. Just outside of Galena on the top of Hoover Reservoir.


----------



## diesel11679 (May 29, 2012)

25" channel catfish at Pleasant Hill, 17.5" largemouth at Mogadore.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

43" musky from a lake in northern ohio . Not my biggest , but best of the year so far.


----------



## Hig (Nov 15, 2011)

4lb 10oz. largemouth caught in private lake...


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

caught this little fella at clear fork


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

This pig I caught at a private pond in April. Was stuffed full of eggs and at least 22 in.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

47.7 in Muskie. Caught in April at Westbranch on a Mepps #5


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I couldn't weigh this beauty, but I know it was over 30lbs....was a lot of fun on 6lb test in a farm pond....lol


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

35 Flathead & a 26 Saugeyeboth caught last week, on the same crankbait;


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> I couldn't weigh this beauty, but I know it was over 30lbs....was a lot of fun on 6lb test in a farm pond....lol


 Farm pond??? Dang I've never heard of flatheads in a farm pond. That would be a blast. Nice fish!


----------



## HeadHunter24 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sheepshead haha!!! 23'' by the lighthouse at Edgewater on Lake Erie!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I gotta say. These are all toads! Great catches guys!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

26" sheephead on 6 lb test. You wouldn't believe how small of a creek I caught this out of.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

nice fish guys!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It's still is coming.....maybe in a few weeks down in the keys.....(sword fish)....but not including the shark....this wahoo is so far  ....but did gaff my first sword fish for a good friend this spring after he had a 3 hr,. fight....I am next to catch one!!!!

.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

27inch wiper
24 inch walleye
19 inch bass 
20 inch bass 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

31"12lb eye 29.5" 12.5lb eye 30"11lb eye.....best day 64lb 8 eyez in 2.5hrs.west catawba april..:B:B:B


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

A long and lean prespawn bucket. 6 others around 5lbs this spring too.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

bigticket said:


> 4 ft gar on a gulp minnow. Say what you will about these fish, but this thing fought like a champion. Beautiful fish.


nice heck of a fish good catch better than being skunked take them all day


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

First one was at lake rupert, 6.1lbs, second one was at oakthorp, no scale though. She was 23.5".



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

does this count?


----------



## shurebite (Jun 5, 2010)

2012 lunkers so far haha


----------



## shurebite (Jun 5, 2010)

some more not yet biggns


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Snagged this guy on a rebel craw








Another pic with him and the ultra light rig








Smallie got me back!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

24 1/2inch

 24 1/2inch

 23inch

 23 1/2

All at AEP


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

dang! those are some thick fish


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

The first pic of the 24 1/2incher was 8.8lbs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Good day on lake Erie for me. Slow day for most haha
**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but those bass trump ur eyes don't be so cocky nice fish all around 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

biggest bass of 2012.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I've got 4 Fish Ohio's this year so far and each time I was targeting that species.

10 inch Bluegill
 

23 inch Largemouth
 

21 inch and 20 1/2" Smallies


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Fishthis, that looks like a hell of a spot for that 23" bass! keep fishin it!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

It was caught at one of my favorite places, AEP or I like to call it Ohio Power!


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

No idea on weight all I know is he had a 6ft MH rod almost doubled and snapped 6 lb test after I banked him. 


*In the pic I had my arm fully extended and my other as close to me as I could tryig to get him in the frame. He measured 22"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

